# Extreme Case of Dropsy!!! Please help out of ideas



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

One of my girls got dropsy a about 4 days ago and she is seriously bloated like huge I have never seen a fish swell like this. and I haven't seen a fish last this long looking like that. Right now her water is getting changed everyday and she is getting 3tsp /gallon of epsom salt she is also heated right now? What else can I do I mean she s acting like a fighter....

photo a few days ago she has ballooned beyond this


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I never seen a *true* case of dropsy that the fish survives from. I'm sorry.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Its okay neither have I so I'm wondering what else could it be?


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

I had 1 with dropsy that survived. Everyone told me to treat her for parasites, but it took 2 weeks to get parasite medication, so I used what I had. Jungle Fungus Clear (at 3x the recomended dose) and epsom salt with 100% daily water changes with more meds. After about a week, the bloating started going down, and then her color started coming back. 

This is what she looked like when I started treating her


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

M girls a little larger then that but I will try it


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is a photo of her...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

Antibiotics help, preferably doc prescribed but I have honestly never seen anything smaller then a 5 inch fantail goldie get baytril injections. Antibiotic pellets to treat the infection inside, but she is really really bloated, and that's usually a sign that the kidneys are really far gone. I'm sorry.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh I know I have never seen a fish look like this and still swim around like normal, she isnt hiding or gasping she is just... there... I have no clue what is wrong and just want to make her comfterable if she is going to pass...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

She looks pretty bad. Do you have any idea why she might have dropsy? Dropsy itself is a symptom, not a disease. Has she passed any parasites?

For now, epsom salt, 2 tsp per gallon, and a lower water level so she can breathe. Toward the end, you may need to lift her up so she can reach the surface. I'm really sorry, Creat.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

She tried to itch a little but today but nothing else and her breathing is a little harder and yes she has her epsom and im treating her with the fungus clear like callmeconfused did. And thanks you guys I assumed she would go quietly... but her body must be fighting back and i wanted to give her a chance...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's good you are willing to give her a chance. If she had been in a pet store, she would have been a goner.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Creat, so sorry about your girl. She's a real fighter. If she is still eating you can try Jungle's Anti-Parasite pellets but I don't think there is much else you can do... Maracyn & Maracyn II & medicated pellets have brought back a few for me but they were never this severe  You would have to discontinue use of the Jungle med to use Maracyn.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Darkmoon I might have to go buy some more medicated jungle pellets I think mine expired and she seems interested in food but spits it back out. If she is still alive in a few days I will try to switch her over to maracyn 1 and 2. Usually I would have expected her to not survive this far I mean I am actually worried she might explode...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Poor girl. She did look pretty extreme. I'm surprised she made it through the night.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

She's got some pretty rapid gill movement but other then that she is still swimming near the heater... she is holding herself really level in the water also heck I am really surprised by this


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, she is a tremendous fighter. Now I really want her to pull through! Go little girl, go!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

For anyone who is curious... She is still alive, her breathing is still very rapid and her girth hasnt changed ...im on a mission for maracyn but only found maracyn 2 ... also how long can she go wit out food she hasnt eaten for about 5 days...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

She'll be fine without food for another five at least. Most important thing is to get her size down. She's amazing, this girl. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I know she already has won a special spot in my heart... even if she doesnt make it.. but i really hope she does now. And okay I will keep an eye on her I am still doing water changes daily with 3 tsp/ gal of epsom salt and fungus clear at I think its up to triple the recommended amount as I am searching for better meds.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Do you have Maracyn II? As soon as the fungus meds are finished, you might want to switch her to Maracyn II. It should help even without Maracyn I.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay I will try that


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

She's truly an amazing fish, I hope she pulls through. My goldfish improved rapidly with Epsom Salt, Maracyn II and Jungle Anti-Parasite pellets. If you can get her on that hopefully the bloating will go down. Not eating won't kill her but that also means she doesn't have as much energy to fight. If you can soak some smashed up Jungle pellets in garlic juice they might taste better. Garlic has also proven to be affective at killing parasites. I don't know about bacteria though and this is a bacterial infection, but it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I think it might be fungal infection but sense there is no improvement with the anti-fungal it might be bacterial... she did have a issue with a little finrot when I got her a she just developed a hole in her dorsal fin overnight that's growing and she has also was "itching" darting on the heater a few days ago... I wish I knew the underlying cause... I will try to do an garlic and food mix maybe I can get her to eat....


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Creat,

I'm so sorry your betta girl is ill. 

I will say some little fishy prayers for her.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

In her case, pineconning isn't a symptom of something else, she has true dropsy. Dropsy is an internal bacterial infection. Medicines that kill bacteria and parasites are most effective at treating it. The reason it hasn't gone down is that the Jungle's Fungus Eliminator isn't affective against _internal_ infections, which is what she has. It is keeping it at bay, but probably won't kill it. Maracyn II will kill the bacteria causing dropsy, as will Jungle's medicated pellets. Jungle's pellets have some of the same ingredients as their fizz tabs but it is taken orally so it is effective against internal infections while most fizz tablets are not. You do not need Maracyn I since I have found that Erythromycin is not effective against dropsy.

I am concerned about the initial switch between the fungus treatment and Maracyn II since that will be stressful but I do think it is for the best... Good luck with her.


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

How is your girl doing?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

doesnt swim around as much but other then that she is the same as usual...


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

She's a trooper.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well she is still super pale and lost almost all her color but the hole in her fin looks like it healed partially and now has lots of little holes... she also i think ate part of a bloodworm today... im still confused by her case...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, she's a medical mystery. She shouldn't be alive. Have you switched her to the Maracyn II?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

in the process of it... I'm trying to wean her off the fungus clear first tomorrow she will get maracyn 2


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Good idea on the weaning thing. Wow, this girl is amazing. If she survives this and gets totally better, she'll go down in forum history.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I just watched her eat two whole bloodworms... I'm so lost on this case....


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

She's not eggbound or anything, is she? Forget what I said earlier about if she survives this she'll be forum history. She's forum history NOW. She's the miracle crazy case girl.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Nope never been near any males I see no eggs poppin out... Still no change in her pine-coning...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think they can get eggy even without males around. I just can't believe a pineconed fish is still alive. :shock:


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I switched her meds but I just looked at the bottle as I gave her, her first dose... Its Maracyn-Oxy .... *facepalm* will this work or do I have to go back out and get the correct one.... 
She still has an appitite... its hard for her to eat but she likes to pick at everything. 
My one issue is I'm only supposed to give her maracyn-oxy for 5 days and no more... what if its not solved in 5 days?
Can I give her Maracyn 1 and 2 which I am still looking for?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

wow. your gal's a trooper! i do hope she pulls through! if she does, she deserves a huge tank to herself, imo. a palace for an amazing gal! do you talk to her? x: root her on, tell her how many people are supporting her.


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

That fish needs a BOOK written about her. By the way know nothing about the Marcyn or whatever it's called, my Betta, Peter never had dropsy. Sorry about that


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol Yeah I do talk to her, I tell her she is a silly girl and I would be very sad if she died cause I dint put this much care into her for nothin  And yes I sent her your love.
And thanks guys for all the help


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Maracyn-Oxy should work fine. It's just supposed to have a "broader range of application" like it can be used to treat fungus in fish AND eggs. Fish eggs, that is. Not chicken eggs.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol yeah XD and thats good to hear  oh and I'm feeding her every other day mashing up her blood worms I forgot to mention its the only way she will eat them
But what happens after the 5 days then what ?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

She needs to eat to keep her strength up.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

She will only eat about one half a bloodworm before she stops eating them she will mouth them a lot but wont swallow them


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

But even a little is good, just enough to give her strength to keep going. It's almost like she knows she shouldn't overeat.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I know even if she doesnt make it (here's hoping she does) I have learned a lot more about dropsy then before... I just wish I knew what was wrong with her... the internal damage should be insane by now... but all thats different is the same laboured breathing... no clamped fins nothin...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

She's defying every rule in the medical books, that's for sure. But I agree, knowing what was wrong would certainly help. Still, she's a plucky little thing.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I would get her off the Maracyn-Oxy asap and onto Maracyn II. Maracyn-Oxy is anti-biotic FREE and does not contain anything for fighting dropsy. You need an anti-biotic to kill the dropsy causing bacteria. It only contains a small dose of stabilized chlorine. If anything, get her back on the Jungle tablets while you look for Maracyn II. Stopping the Maracyn-Oxy will not harm her or create super bugs so don't worry about that, it is much more important to get her on a real medication.

She is truly amazing for fighting for this long. I've never seen a pineconned betta live more than 4 or 5 days... Keep it up!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Whoops, sorry to mislead you, Creat. Clearly I don't know my meds as well as I thought. :/ Dr. DarkMoon is on call!


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

Your fish is a real fighter. She has got us all In suspense. Go Fishy, Go!


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

BTW, can I see another pic?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

she hasnet changed much but sure I will get one asap


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is two video's on youtube of her with my lovley voice  : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oy4_Eu3wC9g&feature=youtube_gdata
and 2 photo's :


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

aaww... she's such a fighter! she reacted to your voice, so that's a good thing! she still seems active... it's so strange.... x:


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Daw thanks you  I know its so weird I am so lost with her...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

She's amazing Creat! I can't believe she's still around like that! Good for her, she's putting up a good fight! She has the cutest face btw


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I just realized she doesnt have a name... eeps... well if anyone has a good name idea leme know


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, she has amazing will power. This is really amazing. I like to see that she isn't really clamped or listless. Naming her might jynx her... I'd wait...

Has anyone ever tried using more than 3tsp/gal Epsom Salt to reduce swelling? I wonder if it is safe... I wouldn't rock the boat now but it is something to think about.

Have you had any luck finding Maracyn II? I know Petsmart sells it. Have you tried offering her Jungle's Anti-Parasite pellets?

Sakura-don't worry about it. I had to look it up since I've never used it but the only active ingredient is chlorine and it is anti-biotic free so it won't help in this case. idk I'm not sure if it is actually an effective medication for any illness... I've never had success with chlorine based medicines.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Her face and the way she looks right now (although I'm sure you wouldn't want to remember that bit) reminds me of a disapproving English lady, like a Mrs. Pennywise or something on those lines..
Ok cancel that, I don't want to jinx her... I said nothing!


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

She looks like such a sweetheart! I hope she makes it.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

she needs a name? how about Hope? :3


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

Yes, I like the name Hope. I would breed this fish when she heals to make 'dropsy resistant' fish. Creat, if you want to discuss that further, PM me.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well if she does survive Betta Republic sure I will PM you although idk how dropsy can be resilient.... and not Hope I just lost a fish named Hope  so something similar but not that.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Uhhh, bettas can't be "dropsy" resistant. It's a kidney infection and she has it, so she isn't resistant. She has a strong will and Creat has done an amazing job at treating her. As fish who develop Dropsy once often develop it again later on in life, even those who survive aren't resistant to it... She stress from breeding could even cause another bout of dropsy.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

But if dropsy is a sign of organs failing, does the betta manage to have a full life once they're cured?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

I think binox has treatment for dropsie ...well so it says on the website...its Binox by jungle...my female bettas who got dropsie never made it ...Its a tuff one to pull thru from...but dont give up , try! atleast u will be contented you tried. I hope she makes it.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if not hope, how about... Nadia. x: it means hope. or Aisha. Pandora. *throwing names out there*

i really hope this gal makes it. so many are rooting for her!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

bettaboyshiva said:


> I think binox has treatment for dropsie ...well so it says on the website...its Binox by jungle...my female bettas who got dropsie never made it ...Its a tuff one to pull thru from...but dont give up , try! atleast u will be contented you tried. I hope she makes it.


Off topic, but goodness, bettaboyshiva, I hope you have a very big tank because you have some fishes that are going to get very big, if they aren't already. And beware with the iridescent shark - they've been known to really hurt themselves swimming fullspeed into the tank glass.

On topic: I'm afraid a name will jinx the little girl.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ditto same here I think I wont name her until I have to but I love Nadia... also 

NEW SYMPTOM ALERT: she has developed these "bubbles on the ends of her fins" cause her rays stick out slightly from the webbing the ends have swelled and look like bubbles , I will try to get pictures, she still has labored breathing

and on a happy note, one of my males who I was treating, I moved next to her container for a few seconds, look over and she is flaring and trying to get at him lolz silly girl


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hehe, she's amazing! I have a mouse named Nadia :3


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

> Off topic, but goodness, bettaboyshiva, I hope you have a very big tank because you have some fishes that are going to get very big, if they aren't already. And beware with the iridescent shark - they've been known to really hurt themselves swimming fullspeed into the tank glass.


Off topic, yea sakura those iridescent sharks are kinda crazy i have them in a 70 GAL tank they are about 8 inches the bala and the catfish are there also and i have another tank 63 GAL planted with the angels, tetra and the gouramis..Im kinda a newbie when it comes to fighters..i've been with them for like only 5 years.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Creat said:


> NEW SYMPTOM ALERT: she has developed these "bubbles on the ends of her fins" cause her rays stick out slightly from the webbing the ends have swelled and look like bubbles , I will try to get pictures, she still has labored breathing
> 
> and on a happy note, one of my males who I was treating, I moved next to her container for a few seconds, look over and she is flaring and trying to get at him lolz silly girl


That's strange... get a pic when you can. I'm not familiar with this. It might be due to all the excess fluid...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Darkmoon Yeah thats what I thought too, it seems like the most likely cause.








And is there something else I can do for her ... I am really open to anything right now to help her 
Oh and I stopped feeding her sense she isnt pooping ....


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats sad :/ i hope her kidneys aren't gone now..she was doing so good.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

If i know anything about dropsy yeah there way gone... but obviously I know nothing cause my fish dont understand when they should die lol... sorry kinda sick humor but i am so beyond lost


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're still treating her, I take it? Poor girl, she looks soOoOoO big. She's an amazing girl with such a fighting spirit.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Creat said:


> If i know anything about dropsy yeah there way gone... but obviously I know nothing cause my fish dont understand when they should die lol... sorry kinda sick humor but i am so beyond lost


Sometimes stupid is good. I have a cat who got what was supposed to be a fatal lung disease (pyrothorax) and she survived. But she's also a very, very stupid cat and we think that's why she made it: she just didn't know she was supposed to die from that disease. Sweet, the sweetest cat I've ever met in my entire life and I adore her, but just not very bright at all. A total eclipse is brighter than her.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol that amuzes me yeah some animals just dont get fatal diseases no one ever told them  
and yeah I am going to do the 5 day cycle... dont know what to do after that... she is on her 3rd day I believe


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Well Creat its jus a waiting game now ....cuz u cant cure or do any operations for her. only thing u can do is pray for a miracle ...i know its heartbreaking to see such a lovely betta slip away i know it all to well it happened to me some months ago..i lost my best breeding female CT to dropsie..yea it was messed up...its unfair..but such is life and so it is with us too as humans..i lost my dad last year to...wondered why it had to happen..i was gonna drop outter college ( i was depressed) i know im being a lil too dramatic here sorry... but i know how much he urged me on and now im about to graduate. I keep fishes and myself occupied so i wont be depressed. Oh well thats jus a lil about me.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Creat,

Your little girl is so amazing... and you're amazing... you've taken such good care of her. 

I'm sure she knows how much you care.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

How is she this morning?
What meds are she on right now? Temp? 

You could try increasing the Epsom Salt to 4tsp/gal. At this point a slight overdose on Epsom would be the least of her troubles... You can PM OFL to see what she thinks about increasing the Epsom dose, I've never gone above 3tsp/gal.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Right now she is at 79* F, and on her third or fourth dose of Maracyn-oxy. I might have to try increasing the epsom salt... I will pm OFL today and see what she says.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hang in there both of you! You've both got a lot of spirit!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Bettaboyshiva: I understand I lost my mom last year too. *hugs* 

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy: Thank you a lot

fightergirl2710: Yeah were trying


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

So I don't have to read through 9 pages...give me an update of what is going on and what treatments you have tried-etc......and what is currently in the water now as far as medications, additives...etc....water temp, tank size or if in QT-size-barebottom...etc....and if you have any water pram numbers, source water, how long you have had her and how many days she has been symptomatic-list current S/S and starting S/S-has she ever been spawned...last meal and what it was.....


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

She became sick about 2 weeks ago:
She started bloating like regular fish would I started her on 1 tsp/gal treatment of epsom salt
The second day after she started bloating more and I upped it to 2 tsp/gal
The next day after that I started her on a double dose of fungus clear and 3 tsp/ gal , this is about what she looks like now
Around the sixth day I chose to try to get a new medication because the fungus clear was showing no sign of improving her condition and she developed holes in her fins but they healed around the 8th day (presumably burns from the meds) 
I kept up that same treatment for 8 ish days till I took her off the medication for a day in just water with epsom salt then the day after switched her to Maracyn-Oxy 
She is on her 4th does of Maracyn-Oxy and still has the 3tsp/gal of epsom salt, she looks the same 
Yesterday I noticed little swellings, i assume of liquid on her fins 
She is in a 1/2 gal container being floated in a larger empty tank heated to right now 78* She has a full water change everyday sense she has been sick. She ate 3 days ago and ate 1 bloodworm smashed so she could swallow it better. She will mouth/chew the food but spit it out. 
She is from the pet store I got her about a little over a month ago, she has never been bred she lived in a sorority also if that helps but no girls showed any other sickness. Water source is from tap and is treated with conditioner/ stress coat. I have tested it before and my puffers have the same source and havent negatively responded so I assume sense the delicate fish are fine the betta are too.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think she might be getting slightly worse because of the Maracyn-Oxy, it is not an effective medication for treating Dropsy. The active ingredient is stabilized chlorine, which will not treat internal bacterial infections and is not suggested for treating Dropsy. It is antibiotic free... You need Maracyn II which contains Minocycline (it is sold at Petsmart). 

Increasing the temp to 82-84*F would help if it is possible, but I'd wait until you had Maracyn II before increasing the temp.

I would consider increasing the Epsom dose but OFL might be able to help you with that.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

She has to make it! After all this...she definitely does. And then this topic should forever be stickied in this forum as Betta history.  

But more seriously, I really hope this works out. She looks to be a beautiful fish.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It sounds to me like you have done everything right and not much more you could do at this point....

I would stop the maracyn-oxy....

The only other thing I would recommend......tannins....lot of tanned water so dark that you can barely see the fish, move her to half gallon container with 3tap/gal Epsom salt and tannins...making 50% water changes every other day...dim lit low stress environment, cover the top to retain heat and humidity for the labyrinth and live foods...if she isn't in system shut down......give her the tools to build her immune response so she can fight it herself.......
If you have oak leaves...naturally dried and fallen from the tree....add inch deep on the bottom of the half gallon and then pre-mix treatment water with Epsom salt and 10-12 oak leaves crushed/gallon...let this steep for an hour and start making 25% water changes with this water every hour for 4 hours and then 50% every other day......

Good luck.....


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

I hope your little girl feels better soon. She really is a fighter


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Tomorrows her last does on the maracyn-oxy so I dont feel bad about stopping it and I will go collect some oak leaves tomorrow I recently saw a dead branch on a tree  I think thats my best bet... thanks OFL I think natural would be the way to go... sense no medication isnt showing any change. 
I will also raise the temp darn heater has been driving me nuts lately. 
I have to leave on a week vacation too in a few days dont worry I have someone to check on the girl and change her water everyday.


----------



## Persica (Jul 14, 2011)

What an amazing girl. My prayers are with her! It must be so hard to see her go through this.  I'm sorry.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I read all of this, your fish is truly amazing, I will be thinking 
About her. And you are truly amazing for helping her live this long
I believe that she will be healed. Good luck!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Good luck, I really hope she pulls through.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

How's she doing?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, we all wanna know. She's famous now, she's like the forum's mascot or something.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

affirmative!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> Yeah, we all wanna know. She's famous now, she's like the forum's mascot or something.



she really is, isn't she?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If the collective goodwill of this forum has anything to do with it, then she should recover soon. I hope. I really hope.


----------



## namelessfish (Dec 29, 2010)

wow. i read your first post the day you put it. now i found this thread again and im so happy shes still alive. shes so awesome


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Is she still living? Sorry, just want to know!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry guys I went on vacation and just got internet. Well sense I had to leave I didnt have time to get the oak leaves and taint the water however I will do it in 3 days when I get home. I got a call from my sister apparently she is doing alright she isnt eating though and is a little more slugish... she may be going down hill but hope not...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:/ It's like she's fighting a cancer. What an amazing will to survive this little fish has.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm glad she's still alive. I clicked this going "please don't say she didn't make it".


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I know, me too. I honestly, truly want every sick betta I read about to survive but this girl, I'd be so sad if she didn't make it.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah no kidding! She's fought so hard thus far, she has to make it.


----------



## Persica (Jul 14, 2011)

Are you going to switch her to Maricyn II? Darkmoon said that you should do that, and I think you may have overlooked it.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope she'll be well!

I shall pray fishy prayers for her. :'(


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, 11 pages about this little girl. I hope she makes it! I've heard of so many horrible cases of dropsy, if this little fish makes it she will be my hero.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I am going to try what OFL suggested only cause I am finding no good change from any sort of medication... honestly... and I would rather stop medicating her before it does more harm then good


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Good luck with her Creat, I hope something helps her. Hang in there little betta girl!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm glad to hear she is still fighting! She's really amazing. I still recommend Maracyn II though... The meds you have used are not used for fighting Dropsy so it makes sense that they didn't help her... Bacteria are medication specific and MaracynII is effective against most bacteria that cause kidney infections whereas the other medications you used are for external infections... However, you have used a number of medications so do whatever you feel most comfortable with! Please let us know what natural methods you use.

Keep it up and keep us posted. We are all really pulling for her.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Gram-negative bacteria, isn't it? Just curious, for future reference. This girl is incredible. What an incredible will to survive.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I have her moved her to a simmilar container but this one has about 30+ oak leaves in it and tainted the water dark brown. She still is gettng epsom salt. 
I have bad news and good news. Good news is she is still alive bad news is, she isnt swimming any more and laying on her side. She was like this when I returned from my trip, and im trying to see if she will go back to the way she was but so far no improvement. I am worried about her and she hasnt eatten in a week. 
Question? Is it alright if I mix the treatment she is on with Maracyn 2?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Guess what I just learned... she wasnt getting any declorinator when the water was being changed o.0 now im really surprised she is still alive... gah


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh no! she is laying on her side! *Cries* she has been doing *SO* good! I don't know if you can mix it treatment though, but I would think that you could mix it because they are both fighting dropsy but *DON'T* take my word for it because i am not 100% sure. I am also very surprised she is still alive without declcloriator! she is LEGENDARY!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Eep! Everytime I see this thread updated I open it with my eyes closed, hoping for the worst, so far she's really surprised me  I hope she keeps fighting!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

This fish is beyond words. I can't believe she's still alive after having no dechlorinator and being sick on top of it! No wonder she's on her side.  If by mixing treatments you mean can you use Maracyn II while doing oak leaves and tannins, then yes, I believe so. I think Maracyn II is her best chance now. Good luck Creat and hang in there, little girl, we're all praying and rooting for you.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Im just so sad that she cant swim anymore... I will go looking for maracyn 2 today hopefully I can find it so far I havent been able to.


----------



## Toxi86 (Jun 29, 2011)

This little girl has reached epic status in my mind. I'm rooting for her and my own little Cameo (who has just begun to pinecone). You're care for your little girl is inspiring to me when I'm headed into a similar situation. Much love and hope from my fishies, hubby and myself!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I can't believe she survived chlorinated water too! She probably isn't swimming due to that though, not the infection... It sounds like chlorine poisoning... I wouldn't give her MaracynII unless she is at least able to keep herself upright again. She might be too weak to handle it right now. Fish usually recover from chlorine poisoning soon after being put back in chlorinated water. You might want to hold off on meds until she is at least a bit more active. Give her at least a day or two to recover with the oak leaves and clean dechlorinated water.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry guys but she didnt make it I found her dead when I came home from work today, i think it was the chlorine that got her... makes me feel bad that that was the one thing that was such an easy fix I even drove 30 min out to get maracyn 2... oh well she will always have a special place in my heart... I will bury her next to hopeless


----------



## Toxi86 (Jun 29, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Creat. She was an amazonian fighter at heart and will always be remembered in the hearts of those of us in this forum as well. <333


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry Creat, the two of you put up an epic, epic fight. We'll always remember both of you in forum history. People will say, "Remember that little betta who had dropsy forever and lived for so long? She got such good care."

It's sad, though, I think we'll always wonder, "What if she hadn't had to deal with that chlorine, would she have made it?"


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Everytime I opened this thread, I would think please be ok, and that girl would still be fighting.. I felt such a shock when I read that she died.. That girl is going down in betta history for sure! Rest in peace little champ.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks guys  such a silly mistake I feel so bad about it too... but now it makes me think about dropsy in a whole new way... that maybe it isnt such a doomed sentence.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I am so sorry about her dying, you did so well with her, 
every time I would get on the computer I would go here first, her was 
truly amazing! I don't think anyone will forget her.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Creat, it was a silly mistake but not one you did so don't blame yourself. You were probably the only reason she lived so long and was so comfortable too. You did an awesome job with her.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

D: oh, noes! i'm so late finding this out. i'm so sorry she didn't make it. she's truly a fighter, though. she's reached such amazing status with everyone here, i think she's touched everyone's heart, and gave everyone hope that their own ill baby can make it through anything. RIP, beautiful girl. you're gonna be missed by dozens.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ah, I'm sorry Creat. She truly was an amazing little girl and we'll all miss her. We all make silly mistakes, don't beat yourself up about it.nShe wouldn't have been able to fight for so long without you.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Creat,

I'm sorry your little girl lost her battle. 

As a well-documented study of a long-term Dropsy (thanks to you and one awesome little fish!), I'm sure this thread will continue to draw interest.

Best of luck to you in your future fishy endeavors,
Cheryl


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks guys I'm glad she had the support she needed (and me too). I feel that its always good to document cases of disease maybe what I did can help another fish get over this horrid issue.


----------

